
Family of U.S. student killed in Paris attacks sues social media companies - roymurdock
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-shooting-usa-student-idUSKCN0Z22FG?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
nanis
Why not sue the phone company? Electric utility? The store where they bought
food? The gas station where they filled up? etc etc etc

This is nonsense of the highest order.

